# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  coffee filters instead of excelsior

## Lynn

I was at the White Plains reptile expo this past weekend. Lots of frogs !!!!!  :Smile: 
A few tables were selling ( successfully cultured ) FF w/ brown ( unbleached) coffee filters instead of excelsior.

I threw two together this past Sunday.  (one turkish glider and one hydei )We'll see. 
cheaper
not as messy
looks like it holds the moisture nicely

BTW- black jungle was there---oh the plants !!!! I could hardly contain myself. I an so, so weak !  :Wink: 

Lynn

----------


## NatureLady

When I raised FF for last job we used coffee filters. My boss raised darts for a big Zoo here in OK and that is how they did it there too.

----------


## bill

I use coffee filters as well. And i'm patiently waiting for my order from black jungle.  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

It's a lot less mess not using the excelsior.

----------


## Lynn

> I use coffee filters as well. And i'm patiently waiting for my order from black jungle.


Mr Begonia, 
Did you buy more plants?????????
Come clean !

----------


## bill

Ummmmm......i did. Lol i can't help myself Lynn!! I need an intervention!! I bought 3 new vining plants, a carnivore and a mini tree fern for a project that won't be featured here because it's not gonna have frogs in it  :Smile:  oh, and my orchids will be shipped next week  :Smile:

----------


## Dale

I've been using coffee filters for awhile now and they work very well.

----------


## Lynn

> I've been using coffee filters for awhile now and they work very well.


Well..... thank you ,very much, for responding  Dale
Anything that cuts down on $$$$ is just fine with me

It's good to meet you. ( Welcome to FF   :Smile:  ) 
What frogs do you _keep_ ?
Lynn

----------


## Lynn

> Ummmmm......i did. Lol i can't help myself Lynn!! I need an intervention!! I bought 3 new vining plants, a carnivore and a mini tree fern for a project that won't be featured here because it's not gonna have frogs in it  oh, and my orchids will be shipped next week



Good gracious, you're worse than me. I got ground/trailing plants too  :Big Grin: 
I need to look at the labels. Want to compare notes.

----------


## Heather

I read on joshsfrogs you can use coffee filters. I'm glad to hear they work well. I'll try it for my next culture. I've got 3 going in different phases right now. My babies eat well  :Big Grin: . 

Thanks for the post Lynn  :Smile: .

Ah, plants! I just went to Lowes today. They got in a big batch of tropicals  :Smile: . 

DC, what will you be creating?

----------


## Dale

> Well..... thank you ,very much, for responding Dale
> Anything that cuts down on $$$$ is just fine with me
> 
> It's good to meet you. ( Welcome to FF  ) 
> What frogs do you _keep_ ?
> Lynn


I have Tinctorius cobalt, super blue auratus and a White's treefrog.

----------


## bill

> Good gracious, you're worse than me. I got ground/trailing plants too 
> I need to look at the labels. iIyou want to compare notes.


i would love to compare notes Lynn, i will meet you in the plant thread  :Smile:

----------


## bill

> I read on joshsfrogs you can use coffee filters. I'm glad to hear they work well. I'll try it for my next culture. I've got 3 going in different phases right now. My babies eat well . 
> 
> Thanks for the post Lynn .
> 
> Ah, plants! I just went to Lowes today. They got in a big batch of tropicals . 
> 
> DC, what will you be creating?


ahhh....that one is a secret. but let's just say it is going to be an island paludarium with a tree fern growing out of it  :Smile:  it will house shrimp and pacific blue eyed rainbow fish (pseudomugil signifier).

----------


## Heather

Ooooh, sounds lovely  :Smile: .

----------


## NatureLady

> ahhh....that one is a secret. but let's just say it is going to be an island paludarium with a tree fern growing out of it  it will house shrimp and pacific blue eyed rainbow fish (pseudomugil signifier).


AHHHHH...I see you are going to be showing off again soon!  Sounds amazing.

----------


## J Teezy

I like excelsior because I feel it gives more surface area for the flies. Did you get some darts finally Lynn

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Lynn

> I like excelsior because I feel it gives more surface area for the flies. Did you get some darts finally Lynn
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD



Hi Josh,
Hope all is well!  ( BTW- I think you promised us some photos  :Smile:  )
Yes,  I did get darts.( see my signature)  I love them ! 
I am not happy with the _test_ I did with the coffee filters. 
I agree......the excelsior works much better.
Lynn

----------


## J Teezy

I will post a picture tomorrow but nothing exciting. Should be getting my new tank within a week so will do a build log on it

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Lynn

> I will post a picture tomorrow but nothing exciting. Should be getting my new tank within a week so will do a build log on it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


I'm looking forward to it. You have waited a longtime !  :Smile: 
Lynn

----------


## J Teezy

> I'm looking forward to it. You have waited a longtime ! 
> Lynn


7 months long. Been a total headache

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## J Teezy

By the way where are you buying your excelsior? I'm thinking craft stores may have it? 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Lynn

> 7 months long. Been a total headache
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


Oh- yikes  ! But the wait will be worth it! I can't wait to see it ! What are you going to house ?

Did you get a chance to see my leuc enclosure? 
Some of the photos are 2 months old now  :Frown:  I have to up-date. 
Time flies !!!!!

----------


## Will

Josh,
I get my excelsior from craft stores.  In the summer however, I get it from Home Depot, its a seasonal item for them but a lot cheaper then the craft stores.

----------


## J Teezy

sounds like the perfect use for my weekly 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby

exact same stuff Joshsfrogs sells Undyed Natural Excelsior Moss | Shop Hobby Lobby

----------


## Lynn

> sounds like the perfect use for my weekly 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby
> 
> exact same stuff Joshsfrogs sells Undyed Natural Excelsior Moss | Shop Hobby Lobby


Thanks Josh, great find !

----------


## Dale

> Josh,
> I get my excelsior from craft stores. In the summer however, I get it from Home Depot, its a seasonal item for them but a lot cheaper then the craft stores.


What brand and product name does it go by at Home Depot?
What section of the store is it usually found in?
Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Why Josh , what happened ?

----------


## Will

> What brand and product name does it go by at Home Depot?
> What section of the store is it usually found in?
> Thanks.


Its usually spring to summer item.  It is usually located in the home and garden area.  They sale it in small bails, its like $10 - $15 but it will last you a long time.

----------

Dale D

----------


## Dale

Thanks alot.  :Smile:

----------


## Will

Wish I could remember what brand it was and the exact price but the last bail lasted me so long that I do not recall the specifics.  It finally ran out, it lasted a year and a half.

----------


## pinkfeet

great tip. coffee filters! sweet. want to have everything ready befor i get my lil guys, =o)

----------


## Happy Frog

> sounds like the perfect use for my weekly 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby
> 
> exact same stuff Joshsfrogs sells Undyed Natural Excelsior Moss | Shop Hobby Lobby



I buy excelsior at Michaels(a chain craft store) for $3.99 a bag.  They also send out weekly coupons in the Sunday 
paper.  There's a Hobby Lobby in the next town over from me and I think they sell the same size bag for a dollar less.

----------


## J Teezy

> great tip. coffee filters! sweet. want to have everything ready befor i get my lil guys, =o)


Use excelsior instead of coffee filters

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Lynn

> great tip. coffee filters! sweet. want to have everything ready befor i get my lil guys, =o)


I have done 4 or 5 now w/ filters. I think the excelsior works MUCH better!

----------


## Dale

The only thing I have found wrong when using coffee filters is sometimes as they get wet they can slump to the bottom of the container reducing the surface area.
I bought some excelsior from Michael's, but, it was $5.50 for a small bag.
I just found myself a source for excelsior and bought 5 lbs of it which should last me a year or 2.  :Smile:

----------

